# Payday Clearance Sale - Lekka Vapours



## ShaneW (26/11/14)

Payday special... All Lekka Vapours have been reduced to R75 for 30ml, while stock lasts.

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=lekka-vapors

Grab em while there is still any left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/11/14)

D'oh...


----------



## ShaneW (26/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> D'oh...


 
Sorry man, it wasnt a planned thing


----------



## rogue zombie (26/11/14)

ShaneW said:


> Sorry man, it wasnt a planned thing



Totally understand


----------



## Necris (26/11/14)

agggaa neee man,just missed this,order arrived in PE today


----------



## ShaneW (26/11/14)

Don't worry guys, I'll sort something out for you, I'll pm you when I get home tonight

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/11/14)

That's very kind, but I speak for myself and my little order, when I say it's not necessary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (27/11/14)

1st order just placed and paid for

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## whatalotigot (27/11/14)

How much is the shipping tho


----------



## ShaneW (27/11/14)

whatalotigot said:


> How much is the shipping tho



R99... overnight

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ShaneW (27/11/14)

hyphen said:


> 1st order just placed and paid for



thank you... hope you enjoy them!


----------

